
PHP is much better than you think - tswicegood
http://fabien.potencier.org/article/64/php-is-much-better-than-you-think
======
k3n
This is quickly turning into a circle-jerk, I really haven't seen any new
arguments for or against PHP in the past ~5 years.

Every article is just another op-ed from either a) the fan base, ever-
proclaiming PHP's virtues, or b) the haters, ever-pointing out PHP's flaws.
The 2 groups will never reconcile and so we're left with mountains of
repetitive discourse that's as stale today as it was 5 years ago.

Just imagine if all of this time spent arguing were applied to a project
(whether it be a PHP project or not)...

------
BasDirks
repost of 2 week ago <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4198271>

~~~
eperoumal
+1, thats old :)

